# Brooks Cambium



## nwmtb (Jan 3, 2004)

Anyone have the opportunity to really try one out yet ?? The natural rubber and cotton impregnated cover seem ideal for inclement terrain and weather. Makes me think this saddle has some potential as an off road touring saddle ?

BROOKS CAMBIUM


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

Right here. I haven't tried it yet personally, but I want to real bad. Now that they are in production for less than the limited edition numbered series it's in my price range.
http://forums.mtbr.com/29er-components/rolling-new-brooks-cambium-c17-tester-saddle-860074.html


----------



## SlowerThenSnot (Jul 16, 2004)

ive got about 30 miles on one and i'm pretty impressed its a loaner though so i have to send it back in a few days


----------



## Aushiker (Sep 27, 2007)

I was one of the original 100 users who reviewed them. Still have mine and seriously considering doing what has been suggested ... putting it on my off-road tourer, my Giant XTC 2 as I do a lot of my touring in our winter (too hot in summer(.

Andrew


----------



## Lars_D (May 24, 2011)

I have about 200 miles on mine--including some commuting, single track, and a 43 mile race. I am very happy with it.


----------



## jfcooper (Apr 12, 2007)

I was one of the original 100 testers also, I have well over 1000 miles on my test saddle. What I've found is that for me anything under about 40 - 50 mile rides and I really enjoy the saddle. But on longer rides the saddle starts to make itself known. My sit bones begin to fatigue and become uncomfortable.
As far as durability it has shown very little wear and I've had it in snow, rain, mud and the hot sun.
Brooks is in the process of building the saddle with a cut-out and I asked to try that version out to see if it helps for my longer endurance rides.
The new saddles are shipping soon so maybe I will have one on my doorstep to try.


----------



## OldschoolReloaded (Nov 20, 2012)

I just got the new slate cambium, and it is the replacement for another Brooks, the Flyer. I had the Flyer mounted on my Pugsley for over a year and when I got it I thought that it was a good ride. The Flyer had its shortcomings though, the biggest was the smooth leather. I slid around so much that I could not keep a good position. That problem was solved because of another problem, which was that I could not get it to seal up nicely. I used Brooks and other products, but even with that a little rain would cause the leather to swell up. I then had some seat covers made that made it waterproof, and stopped my butt from sliding around. I liked the seat, but it made my Pugsley look like an old police Harley. 

When the Cambium came out I immediately wanted one, but did not like the color that they had at the time. It took almost six months for them to come out with the slate color so I ordered it and then eagerly awaited its arrival. It came right from Italy where they are made, and actually designed there for Brooks. 

The seat is, in my opinion, more comfortable than the flyer. I love the fabric feel and I can hold a position easily, and that is in part due to the shape. The grey look of the slate looks great too, worth the wait. I have only had it for a few weeks but have already ridden it in the rain, and even wet my butt stays put. It is really comfortable...best seat I have ever had. It has this cast frame and the Brooks logo looks super classy. I got a pattern bolt for the seat to keep it from being ripped off, as this baby is not cheap. Of course nothing Brooks makes is cheap.


----------



## occamsrazor (Mar 9, 2014)

Any more longer term impressions? Looking for a wide-ish comfortable saddle for trail/singletrack use on a steel hardtail. Love the looks but wondering without any padding if it's maybe too hard for offroad/bumpy trails. Would appreciate any comparisons to a "normal" padded saddle like a WTB....


----------



## Jethro_A (Dec 11, 2013)

How does the size compare to a standard B17? I have a B17 narrow that I really like, but a waterproof version would be a big upgrade here in Seattle.


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

I've only had mine for a month, but I'm really getting attached. 

The max width is 10mm less than the B17 and the length is longer at 283? I think. Those dimensions on on the Brooks website. Holding the cambium over the B17 and vice versa, you can see that the C17 is modeled very closely on the curvature/shape of the B17. I have a Pro as well as a B17, but I've been riding the cambium pretty exclusively for the past month and been very happy. The C15 comes out in less than a month, the C15 is supposed to be racier and perhaps a little stiffer. It may be worthwhile to wait for the C15 if you like the narrow version of B17. I do not know the dimensions for the C15, but I heard a rumor it is based on the swift. If you have the opportunity to test either the C17 or C15 I would highly recommend trying it out. It is a very nice saddle. I look forward to other versions, possibly with copper/colored screw caps. They are not rivets, but rather screw caps that are seen on the top of the saddle with torx bolts on the underside. Anyway, go try it if possible. Cheers!


----------



## Jethro_A (Dec 11, 2013)

Thanks! The C15 sounds like a better fit for me, and I'll wait until I can see one in a shop.


----------



## western_rider's_dad (Mar 28, 2005)

Brooks currently is running an offer, they are giving away 100 C15s. You can register here:

BROOKS ENGLAND LTD. | CAMBIUM

I just mounted a C17 on my Ogre, eager to see (feel) how it does this summer.


----------



## TitanofChaos (Jun 13, 2011)

I'm loving mine, had it on the trainer all winter and I've done a dozen or so 40-50+ mile rides now, it rocks!


----------



## Marco83333 (Jul 6, 2009)

brknspk said:


> Well, I just got the saddle yesterday and haven't put it on the bike yet, so I have no feedback. I think it should work for my touring bike: wide and water proof. But only time will tell. How long have you had yours?


I've have about 175 miles on my Cambium C15 and must say, it's not as comfortable as I had hoped. Doesn't seem to "mimic the comfort of a broken in leather saddle". Perhaps the black rubber (it's a black saddle) is a different composition than the vulcanised natural rubber? Maybe it will be better when temperatures rise, it's been in the 50's (ºf).
It's a cool looking saddle.

BTW.. Feels fine if I ride with a padded liner.


----------



## Central Scrutinizer (Aug 30, 2005)

I like mine - disappears under me like a saddle should. Only issue is that the "rivets" (actually bolts) have a tendency to loosen & fall off. Had one loosen on a 5-day trip (fortunately noticed & was able to tighten it up), and lost one recently. Got a replacement from LBS/Brooks under warranty. I've since hit them all with a dab of loctite; should solve that problem, but seriously - Brooks oughta do that at the factory.


----------



## Lars_D (May 24, 2011)

6000 miles on my Cambium. It is the best piece of gear that I own


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

Lars_D said:


> 6000 miles on my Cambium. It is the best piece of gear that I own


Not bad for just over year, good on ya'


----------



## Marco83333 (Jul 6, 2009)

Lars_D said:


> 6000 miles on my Cambium. It is the best piece of gear that I own


You Alaskans are a tuff breed. 
You'd probably think this is a comfortable saddle:
Saddles for REAL MEN!
..and only 1643.893 grams!


----------



## OldschoolReloaded (Nov 20, 2012)

Marco83333 said:


> You Alaskans are a tuff breed.
> You'd probably think this is a comfortable saddle:
> Saddles for REAL MEN!
> ..and only 1643.893 grams!


You have to be a real hard ass....lol


----------



## alaskamatt (Nov 10, 2013)

Rode all winter on mine. Love it, by far the best saddle I've used. Going to buy another for the summer bike. May get the C17 cutout version although the one I have is fine I'm just a taint sensitive.


----------



## OldschoolReloaded (Nov 20, 2012)

I won't have anything else. Mine has sat in snow, been rained on, and it does not affect it at all. Also very comfortable.


----------



## Jethro_A (Dec 11, 2013)

I've put a few thousand miles on my C15 since my post further up this thread. I like it so much I may not put the B17 Narrow back on for the dry season. I was thinking this morning that the fabric is smoother than when it was new. Not really wear, just smoother. Time will tell how the cotton layer holds up, but so far I'm impressed.


----------



## chunkylover53 (Apr 5, 2007)

I just put a C15 on my road bike. My first reaction when I got it was: not as soft or flexible as I thought it would be. Then my first ride: geez, this saddle seems pretty stiff, not sure this is going to work for me. But then the strange thing is, after a while the saddle does seem to disappear under you a fair bit. And I do sometimes get a numb crotch when riding, but not so far with the c15. Will need more miles to make a final decision - but I think it will be a keeper. It's a very nice looking, very well made saddle (that weighs a ton...).


----------



## alaskamatt (Nov 10, 2013)

They do break in contrary to what people may think. I got mine used and I have a bunch of miles on it. Went to buy another for my summer bike and was surprised how stiff it was compared to the one I have.


----------



## Flying_Scotsman (Jul 12, 2011)

alaskamatt said:


> They do break in contrary to what people may think.


They definitely do, I have two C17's and just got a new gravel grinding bike for which I am considering the C15.... but then again, why mess with perfection.

Love the new Rust colour!


----------



## OldschoolReloaded (Nov 20, 2012)

I've had mine for over a year and since I commute, I ride on it every day. The fabric was a concern for me but it has held up great with no discernible wear, other than the fabric color changing. I think that it beats out my other Brooks which had springs, as far as comfort goes. But if you want comfort, throw this on a suspension post and I bet it would be really comfortable. I like the inlaid fabric as it helps from keeping my butt from sliding around.


----------



## NickandBruce (Sep 18, 2014)

I only have 2 rides and just over 50 miles on my C17 with the cutout but I love it so far. 

When I get the chance I'll put a few big mile days on it and report back


----------



## JeepyJayhawk (Feb 7, 2013)

I've got about 200 miles or so on mine, and once you get the position of the saddle worked out it disappears. Not having Brooks before I set it up like my other saddles, to learn that back and slightly up more is the way to go. 

I'll check back in after another 200


----------



## Noah_Deuce (May 31, 2006)

I've put 2000+ miles on the C17 Carve - mostly road/gravel, but some trails too. Most comfortable saddle I've ever owned. It's amazing.


----------



## NoBrakeNate (Feb 26, 2015)

I guess I'm one of the few that dislike them. I've had the C17 for about a year, and use it on one of my commuter bikes. Worst saddle I own, and I really wanted to like it. I have two other Brooks saddles(B17 and a Pro) and a Selle Anatomica T series, and I think they are great.
Why does no one in this thread list their weight, or if they use padded shorts? This is why I believe the C17 does not work for me, I'm 155, and never wear padded shorts. This works great for me on all my leather saddles.


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

I'm 5'10 and weigh 230 and abhor padded shorts. It is not the leather versions, I find the C17 to have more flex (the rubber that is, not the rails, although it's possible I'm getting some there too) under my weight than my B17. That's my only minor gripe, I want it to be a little stiffer. Still a very enjoyable riding saddle for me, especially in some chunk stuff.


----------



## Bluechip (Feb 17, 2006)

I've been using the C17 for about 6 weeks and 1000+ miles. I had been using a B17 with no issues but wanted something with more waterproofness. The first few rides took some getting used to then felt fine on rides up to 60 or so miles. I had a 140 mile day with a 100 to follow. By the end of the first day I was a little sore but not too bad. Sitting the next day was very painful. I had to cut it short to 60 miles. Long back to back days had never been a problem on the B17. 

I am about 210 and ride with padded shorts. It's back to the B17 for me.


----------



## Marco83333 (Jul 6, 2009)

My C15 did this today after 5,599.4 miles.
Made me wonder if the warranty ended at 5,600 miles.:skep:


----------



## Rob_E (Nov 22, 2010)

Yikes. I think the warranty is in years, not miles, though. Not sure. I don't have your meticulous records, but mine has been on the bike for about 2 and a half years, which should equal 7 or 8 thousand miles, considering I average a little more than 3K/year and mostly on one bike. It faded from black rather quickly, and it's definitely showing some wear, but it hasn't failed, thankfully. Two months ago I moved it to my secondary bike, and put an All Weather Cambium on my main ride. The other bike sees much less use, so hopefully they'll keep going for a while yet.


----------



## Marco83333 (Jul 6, 2009)

You are correct, (2) two years I believe. I just thought it funny when I looked at my cyclometer and it was 0.6 miles off a neat 5,600. 

I've had that thing on the bike since day one. Pretty geeky, but I track how many miles on tires (to compare tread wear/life) and when to change my IGH oil. 

Also... Truth as to how many miles I actually ride (I always think it's more :yikes.

Just ordered a C13 -132 waterproof, carved as a replacement.


----------



## Rob_E (Nov 22, 2010)

Marco83333 said:


> Just ordered a C13 -132 waterproof, carved as a replacement.


That is what I've been using since May. It may just be because it's newer, but it feels a little more stiff than my original Cambium, which I'm not as crazy about, but I've adjusted, and it's been fine so far. I hope it will wear better. Although I think going from a non-carved to a carved will add a little give, so it may even out.


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

Wow, never seen a cambium snap like that! Maybe too much weight on the nose of saddle?

My C17s have only put holes in my pants where they rub, but have not cracked or failed in that way. I've seen some mistreated leather Brooks with issues there but not the rubber ones. Hope that didn't happen too far from home/car.


----------



## Marco83333 (Jul 6, 2009)

No idea. Always thought I was correctly seated on the saddle. Felt right.

16 miles from home. Rode about 7 miles, standing on the pedals (with a headwind). 
Then took an offered ride the rest of the way.


----------



## Jseis (Dec 28, 2009)

Couple of thousand miles on mine. Very comfortable.


----------

